# Zero-G "Shadowlands" - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (Feb 12, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast episode 34 - Zero-G "Shadowlands"

More information on Shadowlands HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice to see an honest review.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks @Harry - much appreciated. I try to keep all reviews as balanced as possible and am as honest as my conscience will allow me to be. There are loads of sample libraries out there and I've never come across one that's completely useless, but some are much more user friendly or better value for money than others.

If you're interested in the show reviews there's a playlist here where I chop out the reviews from the main shows for easy access:


----------

